# Fruit - What is good and what is bad?



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Well with summer we are buying more fruit and DH asked me if we could give Belle blueberries. I assumed yes, but I am not 100% sure of this and I know we cannot give her grapes.

I searched the forum and did not see it -- is there a list of what fruits are a yes for my girl and what fruits are a no?

Thanks


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I give Flora blueberries all the time. Only problem I have with them is she likes to play with them, which often results in dark purple spots all over the floor. :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew just had some blueberries tonight. They love most fruit... except for citrus. They esp like apples, pears, bananas, cantaloupe, watermelon, and peaches. The key is small amounts to avoid loose stools.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.

Anything else to avoid besides grapes?


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

very good question I give mine blueberries they love them also bananas, apples, cranberries etc, anything I give them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Raisins of course, and I would think dried plums ( prunes). The dogs may love them but don't think I'd want pick up duty


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would stay away from Avocados, they are high in fat and might cause problems.

http://www.thevillagenews.com/story/22205/


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I give mine fruit all the time too.
I read an article once that said overly ripe fruit (not spoiled) was easiest for them to digest as they have trouble breaking down the cellulose barrier in fruit. 
Often when I put fruit on their breakfast or supper I tend to sqeeze it in my fist first to break the skin. I find when I forget to do that, that often blueberries come out whole when picking up their poops the next day (yumm!).
I have never had trouble with loose stool, but then again I feed fruit daily. Their favourites include - blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, strawberries, bananas, not too bitter apples (usually skin removed), watermelon, cantaloupe. They will even eat some citrus fruit but often will spit it out.
Then again, I have Goldens that will pretty much eat anything!!

I too avoid grapes and avocado (although I believe they're more toxic to cats and I know there is one variety to avoid outright).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger is a huge fan of bananas. He loooves them stuffed in his kong or just in little pieces given to him. He now knows the sound of a banana being peeled and comes a'running! 

I have to confess something...I didn't know raisins were toxic to dogs until I read it on this board. When I was 16, I spent one Halloween night doing homework while passing out the candy to trick and treaters. While doing this, I was sucking the chocolate off the glossette raisins and then giving the raisins to my border collie!! Seriously, he ate a whole pack of raisins in a 2 hour time span. Never had any ill-effect on him and he lived a long happy healthy life until he was 15 yrs old. I still can't believe I did that though! I would have felt unbelievably, words-couldn't-describe-how-bad if anything had happened to him. Thank goodness I know better now. (Though I was cooking last night and dropped a bit of onion and kicked it over to Ranger before I realized what I'd done...luckily I grabbed it before he did!)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie loves blueberries best. She is also stripping our raspberry bushes in the backyard. If it wasn't so cute, I may be mad at her! She likes bananas and strawberries too, but not as much. She loves watermelon. She likes to "crunch" apples. Hmmm..... What else? The only thing we've found that she really does NOT like is cauliflower...


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

My dogs haven't met a fruit they didn't like. Riley can hear me crack the peel of a banana from across the house and comes running at break neck speed. Same with veggies. Only thing they don't like is celery. They especially like raw asparagus. Go figure.....


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Charlie LOVES to crunch apple slices, and I think it is so cute! His faves are golden delicious and braeburns.  I have been hoping to find a thread like this so I could see what other fruits would be ok to feed him. Maybe i'll make him a peanut butter and banana treat bone for tomorrow! I already put PB inside a hollowed out beef bone so I could just stick a couple of pieces of banana in there! yum!


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

My Charlie also loves fruit... It's so funny to read the posts about your golden hearing you open a banana from accross a room, my Charlie has the same instinct or really good hearing, then once the banana is open he sits so pretty and then the drool starts coming, and of coarse how could I not share... He even chews it up, I figured he would swallow it whole. He also loves strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and any kind of veggie. The one thing he is not too fond of is apples, he seems to vomit after eating some, so I stay away from that treat for him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Unfortunately for Ranger, all apples and carrots are reserved for THIS face:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Ranger is a huge fan of bananas. He loooves them stuffed in his kong or just in little pieces given to him. He now knows the sound of a banana being peeled and comes a'running!


My guys too.....they also know the sound of us taking the bananas off of the banana holder!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa loves blueberries and will come running when she hears the plastic container. I usually give her about 5-10 blueberries a day when I have them in house and am using them on my cereal, etc. I must tell you though that many days they come out looking like they did going in totally undigested. As for other fruit, she loves cantaloupe, apples, bananas, watermelon. She also had small pieces of peach and pear on occasion. The only fruit I have not and will not feed her is strawberries. An acquaintance of mine has a Golden who is a relative of Pippa and he had a horrible allergic reaction (face swelled up, eyes swollen shut) from eating strawberries and had to get rushed to the vet. I know others have fed them without issue though.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo hasn't found a fruit that he doesn't like. Same goes with most veggies. He loves carrots and green beans...and he really likes pulling the strings out of celery. lol


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucy had some apple and slighty cooked carrots little yogurt with there dinner. 
she knows there is extra goodies w/ her food her little mouth quivers while waiting to give it to her.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ranger - BEAUTIFUL horse!!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is a fruit fan also. I haven't tried strawberries with her yet, just because I wasn't sure about allergies. She loves, cantaloupe, watermelon, blueberries, oranges, Pink Lady, McIntosh and Courtland apples, along with bananas to name a few. The only thing of non-fruit she doesn't like so far is spinach. She loves green beans and broccoli and carrots by the bushel.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Blueberries are safe for dogs and hailed as one of the most beneficial too (and also a good trick for disguising smallish pills). While the nutrition dogs derive from fruits and veggies is debated, the flesh of most are safe in reasonable quantities save onions (garlic and avocado are questionable), grapes, raisins, and stems, leaves, cores, pits, seeds...I'm sure I'm forgetting a few.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Sheamus loves bananas and pineapple.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hector's a bit of a fruit and veg monster too! He loves bananas and honeydew melon the best but also goes mad for strawberries, satsumas, apples, pears and kiwi! Once a day I also put a homemade veg petty of sweet potato, savoy cabbage, broccoli and carrot in with his meat. Surprisingly he doesn't seem to get windy - guess his body is just used it


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wimbles said:


> Hector's a bit of a fruit and veg monster too! He loves bananas and honeydew melon the best but also goes mad for strawberries, satsumas, apples, pears and kiwi! Once a day I also put a homemade veg petty of sweet potato, savoy cabbage, broccoli and carrot in with his meat. Surprisingly he doesn't seem to get windy - guess his body is just used it


What is satsumas? Wait I just looked it up it's a citrus fruit. I don't think we have those in the states. :no: My boys love their fruits and vegies too


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Fruit and veggies are what we use for treats. Blueberries are great for them and when Cosmo was really little they were a perfect bite-size treat when we were training.

What works really well for us is that when we have fruit that is too ripe for us to enjoy we throw it in the freezer and give it to Cosmo frozen. He loves all fruit; bananas, berries (you should see him trying to eat those monster size frozen strawberries!), apple slices, plum slices, pear slices, and any kind of veggie including broccoli. Doesn't care much for lettuce but will each the crunchy bits. I often give him a whole carrot instead of a kong. Doesn't take him long to eat now though that he's older.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, and I heard tomatoes are not good for dogs because of the seeds. Does anyone know for sure? I have some cherry tomatoes that are going soft and I'd like to give him those.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Oh, and I heard tomatoes are not good for dogs because of the seeds. Does anyone know for sure? I have some cherry tomatoes that are going soft and I'd like to give him those.


I've given tomatoes before to Katie. But I read that they are not good for dogs with arthritis. I cannot remember the source, but remember thinking maybe I will reserve tomatoes for myself in the future!

We do the same thing with the fruit when it gets too ripe - first we hand blend it, and then I put it into the freezer and take out and put scoop fulls on her food.

People have always looked at me like I have two-heads when I tell them that I feed my dog fruit and veggies...but am so glad to see I am not the only one 

Kim


----------



## Reno's Mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Reno is totally blind and hard of hearing, but his nose works just fine...

And as soon as he realizes you have a banana, you'd better be prepared to share!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

does anyone know about persimmons? While on our walk tonight, we walked under a wild persimmon tree and one plopped off the tree at our feet. Brooks ate it, liked it and ate 2 or 3 more that were on the ground (they are quite small, smaller than a ping pong ball. They were very ripe.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> does anyone know about persimmons? While on our walk tonight, we walked under a wild persimmon tree and one plopped off the tree at our feet. Brooks ate it, liked it and ate 2 or 3 more that were on the ground (they are quite small, smaller than a ping pong ball. They were very ripe.


I fed one of these to Cosmo frozen in the summer and nothing bad happened but I can't say for sure.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Fruits and Vegetables*

I think most fruits and vegetables are okay. When feeding raw vegetables (not steamed or cooked) the smaller pieces are easier to digest. On Gus' cancer diet he did brocolli, cabbage, carrots, beets, green beans.

Green beans make great filler for a 'diet' causing vitamins in the dish without adding calories. Pumpkin too. Also, makes dog fill more full. If weight isn't an issue sweet potatoes are good.

Carrots make a great 'diet' bone chew.

As with anything - begin slow and increase in quantity as they get used to it. 

I've fed banana, peach, watermellon, cantalope, plum, raspberry, blueberry, cranberry (some have sugar), pear, even slight avocado (though the pit and skin are bad). Avocado gets questions - but Avoderm uses them in their food. ??? 

*I got this from the website **www.feedthis.com** for the No's.*

*No Yeast* if you have an itchy dog or a dog with runny eyes or smelly ears this is probably why
*No Dairy *human dairy products are supplemented with vitamin D which can cause problems. In addition dairy can cause runny stool and most dairy has all sorts of hormones and antibiotics.
*No Raw Salmon* There is a parasite that can be fatal to dogs found in Pacific salmon.
*No Chocolate* Theobromine found in chocolate is very toxic to dogs. 
*No Onions* Onions can cause anemia in cats and dogs
*No Grapes or Raisins* there are a few considerations. It was thought that it may have been the enormous amounts of pesticides that growers use on their grapes however I have heard that even organic grapes can cause problems. In talking with grape growers, veterinarians and bacteriologists it seems that some of the molds/fungus that grow on grapes that give sweeter wines their nice flavor may be similar or the same as molds that can cause kidney failure in dogs. 
*No Nightshade Veggies* (tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant, peppers) These foods won't kill your pet but they can trigger arthritis in pets who are prone to that. Also they can trigger autoimmune problems.
*No Mushrooms* of any kind (some can be eaten by humans but not dogs or cats)
*No Preservatives* why keep dog poop in the environment for 20 years. A preservative free stool dissipates in 2-4 days naturally.
*No Ethoxyquin* (A Fishy Story – Whole Dog Journal –May 2010)
*No Colors* come one the colors are for humans not the animals they don’t care what color it is.
*No Xylitol* this sugar replacement is toxic to dogs and cats.
*Limit Fruits & Natural Sugars* especially if you are dealing with allergies or yeast issues and sugars feed yeast and helps it to flourish.

Dogs are scavengers and can do well on some of these foods but they will thrive if you eliminate them completely. Cats are strict carnivores and their health will suffer more with these foods.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

We have an apple tree and Daisy would pick apples off of it and lay under it to eat them. The only bad thing was sometimes she would find a rotten one on the ground and bring it into the house. YUCK!


----------

